# Create Your Own Dan Brown Novel (Da Vinci Code)



## Scott (Mar 27, 2006)

Create Your Own Dan Brown Novel

Dan Brown wrote the Da Vinci Code.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 21, 2006)

From the heretical to the absolutely weird and absurd...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 22, 2006)

did you hear the one about "The DaVinci Dude"?
Jesus is actually a surfer. He didn't walk on water, he was hanging ten. And He didn't die, it was a wipeout.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> did you hear the one about "The DaVinci Dude"?
> Jesus is actually a surfer. He didn't walk on water, he was hanging ten. And He didn't die, it was a wipeout.



RASPBERRIES!!!!


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 25, 2006)

[Edited on 6-28-2006 by Theoretical]


----------

